# insulating van ceiling



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Won't help. 

Radiant barriers really need an airspace to work and then need venting to allow the convective air movement. 

You would have to glue it to outside to work like that.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Considered having the roof painted white?
Think about it the next time your outside, you can hardly even see the roof from the ground.
Adding a scoop vent can also help, as your driving it sucks all the hot air out.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Considered having the roof painted white?
> Think about it the next time your outside, you can hardly even see the roof from the ground.
> Adding a scoop vent can also help, as your driving it sucks all the hot air out.


yep, this is it. also, there are heat panels that stick on. but they can be expensive.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The bubble wrap only insulates at R-1.1. Without an air space you would lose the reflective properties of the product and have conductive heat loss. But, because it is foil-faced on both sides, you would gain the emissivity properties; stopping the warming of any interior materials facing the ceiling- floor, objects, etc. across the air space of the interior. A radiant barrier would do similar in this application; cheaper- but maybe harder to install. 

Gary
PS. I used foil faced polyiso board (1/2" in my 2001 cargo van and it was always comfortable- though we don't need the AC much, around here.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

what are heat panels that stick on. Btw, van is from funeral home- all black


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

there are different brands, so look around. they use this stuff on the floors of cars for the heat and sound. i have never used it, so i don't know how well it works.

Thermo-Tec 13575 12" X 24" Adhesive Backed Heat Barrier


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

http://mrtruck.com/mrtrailer.com/wp-content/uploads/old/ceramic.htm

Could this work??


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mj12 said:


> http://mrtruck.com/mrtrailer.com/wp-content/uploads/old/ceramic.htm
> 
> Could this work??


i think it would. but to the extent they say it does, idk about that.


----------

